# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Sarah Libby on KFOR 4

## pinlifter

Sarah sitting in with  Tara Blume  @ weather desk this morning. What's up with that?

----------


## pinlifter

Well It's been almost two years , glad she's back. Her and Miss Sutton should keep the ratings up. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tydude

she is just filling in while Mike Morgan is on  vacation. She says that she still works for Chesapeake

----------


## pinlifter

Well she must practice in front of the mirror, she was on her game and didn't miss a beat.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> Well It's been almost two years , glad she's back. Her and Miss Sutton should keep the ratings up.


Insert naughty joke here.............

----------


## boscorama

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but she was on Ch5 before.

----------


## Tydude

Yes She was with Channel 5 till 2010.

----------


## pinlifter

> Correct me if I'm mistaken, but she was on Ch5 before.


Yes thats what I was trying to wrap my head around early Sunday Morning while making coffee. I was thinking did I drink to much? am I watching Ch5? And just hoping I'm not the only one on the planet catching this.

----------


## boscorama

Yeah, I had to hit the back-up on the remote a few times, Saturday morning, no less. I couldn't believe I hadn't heard about it on OKCTalk first!

----------


## Brett

Does anyone else immediately think "false advertising" when you see images of the KFOR weather team with Sarah Libby front and center?

----------


## jompster

> Does anyone else immediately think "false advertising" when you see images of the KFOR weather team with Sarah Libby front and center?


Not particularly.  It may lead one to scratch his or her head for a second.  Now, if I see gas on the sign for $1.99 and find out the pump is charging it at $2.07, then I may be inclined to start a ruckus.

----------

